# Help me figure this out please?



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi there

I am an ex South African, that has lived in the USA and UK, I've accepted a job in Dubai. I need help figuring out where to live please. I'm single over 35, sporty, love spending time on my SUP and playing golf. Even though I've lived and worked in many places this time I'm nervous about this move. Because I live alone, I don't think I'll need anything bigger than a one bedroomed apartment, besides I would need to save money on rent to accommodate my golfing habit. 

Any help here will be much appreciated, I want to at least have a social life out there. I'll be working in Umm Suqeim.

Help Please?
:confused2:


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

A lot will depend on your budget which you haven't mentioned. Take a look at Tecom or Al Barsha. Neither of them are glamorous or particularly pretty, but both areas are on the metro, not far from the beach for your SUP and not far from your work (depending on the area of Umm Suqeim you'll be working in). 



CatCT said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am an ex South African, that has lived in the USA and UK, I've accepted a job in Dubai. I need help figuring out where to live please. I'm single over 35, sporty, love spending time on my SUP and playing golf. Even though I've lived and worked in many places this time I'm nervous about this move. Because I live alone, I don't think I'll need anything bigger than a one bedroomed apartment, besides I would need to save money on rent to accommodate my golfing habit.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I *wouldn't* suggest you live in Sharjah, you'll go mad with the commute and the place, I'll second Barsha and Tecom, would put Tecom, with Tecom being preferred.

What's an SUP btw?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> What's an SUP btw?


Stand Up Paddleboard


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Never rent in Sharjah.

Also you might want to check Dubai sports city, JVC & Dubai motor city.


----------



## JAngeles (Apr 23, 2015)

What's your budget like mate? I can suggest a few areas if you can afford...


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi there

I have an allowance of AED 10 000 per month built into my contract. I appreciate all the help I can get.

I'll be working in the veterinary clinic on the corner of Al Wasi Road and Al Sanbook Street. My contract is 7 on and 7 off, so I have every other week to develop my golf.

To answer the SUP question - it's a stand up paddle board. Loads of fun and a great workout.

Thanks all, I hope with your help I can get this right and at least have a few mates before I get there.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't find "Al Sanbook Street" in Google Maps. Is it a numbered street as well?




CatCT said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have an allowance of AED 10 000 per month built into my contract. I appreciate all the help I can get.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sharjah to Dubai is a terrible commute due to the traffic, and no sane western expat wants to live in Sharjah!



asadali054 said:


> I would suggest to have a look at Sharjah, the driving would be a small issue from Dubai unless you have a car and driving license. The accommodation is comparatively low to Dubai which will help you save some money.


To the OP: Umm Suqeim is possibly the most centrally located place in Dubai. You have lots of options, depending on what your budget is. Marina, JLT, Barsha, TECOM, Greens/Views. 80K will get you a basic one bedroom in any of those areas, with Barsha and TECOM closer to 70K. These communities are more settled with lots of shops/restaurants around, right along Sheikh Zayed and handy for the metro if you ever want to take it.

If you want to spend less, Jumeirah Village Circle has lots of new apartments for 65K. Sports City around 70k. Ditto for Silicon Oasis. Those areas are further out but still within reasonable commute (under 30 minutes) for you. The downsides is that they're still under construction so there's far fewer amenities at hand.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll be working at the Um Suqeim Veterinary Centre across from the J3 Mall on the Al Wasl road, the other road on their map is Al Qubba street. 

I hope this helps FourAgreements, thank you for the help. I also want to say I loved the book called the Four Agreements.

Thanks Tally Ho, I do appreciate the help tremendously. 

Thanks


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

CatCT said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am an ex South African, that has lived in the USA and UK, I've accepted a job in Dubai. I need help figuring out where to live please. I'm single over 35, sporty, love spending time on my SUP and playing golf. Even though I've lived and worked in many places this time I'm nervous about this move. Because I live alone, I don't think I'll need anything bigger than a one bedroomed apartment, besides I would need to save money on rent to accommodate my golfing habit.
> 
> ...


Hi CatCT. I live in Tecom and although it isn't the prettiest, rent is decent and it's about 10mins to Umm Suqeim and the beach and really centrally located. Also close to both the Emirates a Golf Club and The Montgomery course. Drop me a message if you want any specifics.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi thank you so much.

It sounds like it ticks the boxes. Would you please help me with some more specifics?

I also need to find out about acquiring a car and what the licensing requirements are, if you could help me I would be very grateful?

Thanks


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

CatCT said:


> Hi thank you so much.
> 
> It sounds like it ticks the boxes. Would you please help me with some more specifics?
> 
> ...


Hey CatCT

No problem with the specifics - if I can remember, I'll tell you.

Driving licences- Do you have a UK licence? If so, you will be able to use that when initially hiring a car, you will need the paper version and the card version of your license. You have to put the hire car on a credit card (they won't do cash and it can be a UK credit card) You can only purchase a car once you have your visa and an Emirati license. Once your visa is through only then can you get an Emirati license. The license is fairly straight forward - go to an RTA centre (Road Traffic Authority), get an eye test, fill out some paperwork, pay some money and you should be good. There are lots of places to buy new and second hand cars here - be slightly cautious about private car buying as there are lots of legal bits of paper needed from both sides before a change of ownership can be made. You may also need 3 months of UAE bank statements before you can purchase a car (this may have changed since I bought mine 2 yrs ago)

If you won't have access to a printer when you get here it may be worth getting your passport, driving license and any other official ID you have copied a few times as it is needed for everything. Oh yes and a fair few passport photos.

In terms of opening a bank account, that can only be done once your visa is through. You will need a salary certificate and a letter of "no objection" from your employer to open an account. Franchised banks here (eg. HSBC) is not necessarily connected to their counterparts abroad (eg HSBC in the UK)

Things can change pretty quickly here. so don't worry if you get slightly different feedback from someone else. I did most of this 2/3yrs ago.

I hope this helps and hasn't caused you any more of a headache!! Oh and you are working in a very nice part of the city!
Happy to help if you need anything else.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi thank you so much.

I do have a UK driving licence, so that is good.

I appreciate all the help I can get. Things are happening rather quickly now and I am arriving on Monday, they have arranged an apartment for me but by the looks of things it is miles away from anything in a place called Silicone Oasis?

Any further help will be appreciated as right now I am a bit of a wreck.

Thanks again
Catalina


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Cat

I sent you a private message earring silicon oasis. Not sure if it has gotten to you (my account shows no sent emails) let me know if you didn't get it and I'll post my response here. Safe travels


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi there

Sorry I did not get your private message, but I am really interested in what you have to say about Silicon Oasis.

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

When you get here check out the credit card offers, my CITI card gives me free golf once a month on several courses, others do the same.


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Silicon Oasis is about a 25min drive from your work away from the coast. It is quite a well established part of the city, good value for money but as far as I know it doesn't have any big malls yet. Lots of people live there and love it! The only downside I can see for you is that's it's quite a distance to the ocean for your SUP. that means on your work days and off days you will be on a fairly big commute to work and the coast. (25mins isn't a big commute in UK terms but for Dubai it's a relatively decent one). Could you ask your employer how long you will be in Silicon for? Most rental agreements are a year here and there are penalties if you leave early but your employer may own the building/apartment and or be putting you into a hotel apartment where there may be more flexibility. If it's for a year you may quickly settle in Silicon, if not, it's not too long to stay there while you get a feel for the city and where you might like to move to.
Travel safe.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Bluedog7 said:


> You may also need 3 months of UAE bank statements before you can purchase a car (this may have changed since I bought mine 2 yrs ago)


This I presume was a request as a result of wishing to buy the car through a loan - it would of course not be applicable should you wish the pay cash. I looked recently whether to buy through a loan or to lease a vehicle - the instalments were virtually the same - so said ****** it and paid cash. Cars are cheaper here than the UK.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

I was looking at buying a second hand car cash, something that isn't too expensive to maintain and that already lost it's value, you know the standard losses you see on new cars


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

XDoodle****** said:


> When you get here check out the credit card offers, my CITI card gives me free golf once a month on several courses, others do the same.


Thanks. I'm going to definitely do that, I too want a card that offer me a free round of golf a month! Can you recommend a golf club to join?


----------

